# New bike time?



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Looking at a few new bikes, not entirely sure what i want at the moment, have been looking at these two:

*MTB*
Claud Butler : PAGAN

*HYBRID*
Claud Butler : EXPLORER 200

*MTB*
Diamondback : PEAK DISK

I'm torn between the 3, on the one hand, i want something i can throw about on muddy trails, and the 2x MTB's should be able to handle that.

But

I also want to use it to boost my fitness to a decent level, not gonna commute on it, but a lot of road use anticipated.

I suppose i can always get a set of trail tyres at the same rim+width of the MTB tyres and swap them over for times when im doing lots of road riding?

I was all over this 5yrs ago before i hit the ground rather fast, need to get back up to date 

EDIT : Dont really want to spend more than £400 if possible, so thats a factor in them not being the likes of Kona!

Any advice very much appreciated!

-Rob


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone got thoughts on the above ?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Am I missing something or is that bottom bike actually £22.50, if so I think that's the one I'd go for.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Site down for maintenance, I bet it's not 22.50 when it's back up and running. I had it there in my hand ready to reserve and couldn't as I don't have a Go outdoors discount card.

Edit: Site up and running, now £250


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What about a 'cyclocross' bike ?

I've just bought a Kona Jake 2010 for my winter trainer/commuter and with a swap from the supplied tyres to more road based one's it's great.

So maybe that could give you the option for some road riding but also mixing it with some off roading on the muddy trails as well.

Just a thought :thumb:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

pooma said:


> Site down for maintenance, I bet it's not 22.50 when it's back up and running. I had it there in my hand ready to reserve and couldn't as I don't have a Go outdoors discount card.
> 
> Edit: Site up and running, now £250


Very much doubt you'd have had it at that price. Remember the mis-priced TV's a while back....subject to change n all that :thumb:



ads2k said:


> What about a 'cyclocross' bike ?
> 
> I've just bought a Kona Jake 2010 for my winter trainer/commuter and with a swap from the supplied tyres to more road based one's it's great.
> 
> ...


I did look at them, but im not drawn to the Drop-bars they have like racers...or at least all that i've looked at.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Those bikes would be ok for the road, probably heavy and i would only use it on very light off road as the forks would be terrible
If you are after a good budget bike, something like this would be 10x better than the ones above:-
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_518223_langId_-1_categoryId_165499
or if that is too expensive, this would be ok:-
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_518255_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

The above bikes are only on sale until tonight, good budget bikes for a beginner


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking at it again, the diamondback peak disk looks good for the money, and hydraulic disks too, the forks are not bad either!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Can you look at 2nd hand?

The Halfords bikes above are definitely better options.

Go as simple as possible and DO NOT get cable disk brakes (only hydraulic) - they are pants. V brakes are easier to look after at the budget end of MTBing.

A cyclocross bike or hybrid is a good idea - lighter, faster and probably cheaper.

This hybrid is a good un:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/73-fx-2010-hybrid-bike-ec016510

And this one is dead cool:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cannondale/bad-boy-2010-hybrid-bike-ec020195

This bike is well regarded and super quick:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/sirrus-2011-hybrid-bike-ec023871


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I have one of these as my Road/easy trail bike, fantastic bike:-
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_512517_langId_-1_categoryId_165499


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Since your not commuting the road tyres are not such an issue however the hybrids are ok for the tow paths but not the muddy stuff.
If its mud your after doing then the wide off road tyres are a must, you could even look at narrower wheels and tyres to throw in it if doing a good deal of road work.
The off road will certainly give you a darn good workout as you know.
If choosing a bike i tend to look at the components on them as some bikes may not look great but be waring higher spec components.

The cyclo cross bikes are realy the best of both as they are great on and off road especially as most folk are not hopping from bolder to bolder when off road.

Here is an of road one...

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...um=home&utm_content=offers&utm_campaign=12454

Lots to choose here.... The revolution courier pathfinder and continental have always done well in reviews especially as the frames are made for them by a top manufacturer.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...ID=23606&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c023254c023606


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Think im going to stick with one of the two MTB's now, either the CB Pagan, or the DB Peak. I'm sure the peak i looked at had cable disks, might have to check that again.

Would putting something like the Rockshox Dart front forks on make much difference , they are between £95-100 depending where i look.

Another question, can i get an adaptor to mount non-post mount disks, to Post-Mount disks ?


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

The Peak is the best choice if you are determined to get one of your original choices, the RST forks on it are fine for what you want and they have lock-out, the rock shox dart fork would probably be about the same but would probably not have lockout, which you would need with your type of riding.
No point buying a bike for £249, then buying new forks for £100 when you could spend £350-400 and buy a much better bike which would have better forks, frame, crank, gearing, brakes, wheels etc.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

WRX_Paul said:


> The Peak is the best choice if you are determined to get one of your original choices, the RST forks on it are fine for what you want and they have lock-out, the rock shox dart fork would probably be about the same but would probably not have lockout, which you would need with your type of riding.
> No point buying a bike for £249, then buying new forks for £100 when you could spend £350-400 and buy a much better bike which would have better forks, frame, crank, gearing, brakes, wheels etc.


I'll have another look at it in the shop and see if i can make up my mind!

Cheers guys.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

So just to be an awkward bugger ( not really.. )

Any thoughts on this?










http://www.falconcycles.co.uk/Corporate/CB/CapeWrath01.shtml

I'm still struggling to decide, the Cape Wrath is very nice for the money, seems to have a very chunky frame too, not sure if thats a bad thing though!

EDIT:

*FRAME * 6061 T4 T6 aluminium
*FORK* Suntour XCM MLO with lockout 100mm
*REAR GEARS* Shimano Acera
*FREEWHEEL* 8 speed freewheel 11-30
*GEAR SHIFT * Shimano Acera Pods
*BRAKES* Shimano M445 Hydraulic Disc 160mm/180mm
*WHEELS* 32h alloy hub with disc specific rim
*CHAINSET* Truvativ X Flow 24-34-42 with cartridge bottom bracket
*TYRES* KENDA Krusher 26 x 2.1
*STEM* Alloy Ahead
*BARS* CB Alloy 31.8mm


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd look here also when trying to get a budget to stretch... should be some £400 material on here:

http://paulscycles.co.uk/

i.e.

http://paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p0 - not sure if that link's worked... just stuck 350-400 in the price filters

Got a GT avalanche from them a year or so back, has been excellent!

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

'the Cape Wrath is very nice for the money'
Not for £499 it isnt

This is great for the money, the spec is 10x better than the cape wrath, and £100 cheaper, and I have one as my 2nd bike! It comes in 16", 18" or 20" too.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_512517_langId_-1_categoryId_165499

Paul


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd generally agree with Paul that if you're going for an MTB, to get best bang for your buck... you want to be looking at the Carerra's in Halfords (v. good bikes - bike radar reviews many of them positively: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...oductPriceFrom=&productPriceTo=&submit=Search), or a GT - either the aggressors in Halfords or an old model year Avalanche (v.similar bike the aggressor is derived from) from Paul's cycles. Or at least something heavily discounted as these are!!

Don't be put off by the Halford's factor, maybe just check the set-up yourself before riding :lol:

Getting the best quality frame/components you can is the key. A good frame will determine the ride, and could well be upgraded onto with better bits later on. Good components will last much longer, and serve you well. No point buying and upgrading straight away, as you'll lose the cost of the low cost (replaced) part - unless you're keen on fleabay.

For shimano stuff... the further down this MTB list, generally the better :thumb::

http://www.flemingtoncycles.com.au/catalogue/category38/category39/product80

To be fair, bike components (brakes/gears/cranks/forks) are nearly as complicated as detailing stuff (different brands/specs) - so feel free ask if one is good/pants!

Ps. Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs here... appreciated it when a work colleague explained it all for me once.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

WRX_Paul said:


> 'the Cape Wrath is very nice for the money'
> Not for £499 it isnt
> 
> This is great for the money, the spec is 10x better than the cape wrath, and £100 cheaper, and I have one as my 2nd bike! It comes in 16", 18" or 20" too.
> ...


Perhaps i should mention that i can get ahold of it through a friend of a friend for about £345 . I did look at the XC2 But was put off, like you say McCane, by "The Halfords Factor" and Tekro Auriga ... a random (to me) name that i've never heard of.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

robz said:


> Perhaps i should mention that i can get ahold of it through a friend of a friend for about £345 . I did look at the XC2 But was put off, like you say McCane, by "The Halfords Factor" and Tekro Auriga ... a random (to me) name that i've never heard of.


That makes it a lot more attractive.. but I'd still be tempted by the GT.

The augira's are fine hydro-discs for the money... got them on my avalanche 1.0 2009 and have been happy with them, take shimano pads I think :thumb:

Fair play to Halfords, part of me even regrets not getting the Carerra fury when I bought early 2010. Very well sorted bike by all accounts.

As said, would just check set up when you get home :lol:, as can vary from store to store though.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

The Cape Wrath has Shimano Acera gearing, which is bottom of the range, the GT has Shimano Deore, which are much better, as well as better Crank, Wheels, Tyres, Forks etc, and as McClane says, just make sure you check it yourself before you ride it as some of Halfords mechanics are 'not very good' lol


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

So... to drag an old thread up ...

Had a look at this today, looks pretty decent for £450
Click for bike










Rockshox are nice for the money, as thats about £120 just there.. Seems pretty sturdy, though the brakes on the demo seemed to be rubbing, and as i've mentioned before..hydro brakes concern me as you dont just have 2 dials to adjust!

Thoughts?


----------

